# Haile Selassie Amharic Bible



## kvanlaan (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is a decent translation (I'm guessing that no-one does off hand, so) or does anyone know how I can go about finding out. I can easily access it online, so I really hope it is acceptable.

We are about to have four Ethiopian boys join our family, and I'd love to be able to sit them down in front of this (at least one of them should be able to read) but want to first make sure that it is not a 'corrupted'/altered translation.

Any clues would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 27, 2008)

Haile Selassie is supposed to be the descendant of ancient Christian kings. Don't know anything about the Bible translation though.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 27, 2008)

He was the last king of Ethiopia (and as far as I know, all accepted monarchs have been Christian, I think there was a Muslim king that was deposed) and was supposedly descended from Solomon and the Queen of Sheba (though I've heard that the line or direct descent was broken at least once). They are big on relics (the Ark of the Covenant supposedly resides in Axum), so I didn't know if the "Haile Selassie Version" is like the "King James Version" or more an Ethiopian Orthodox-inspired Bible (not true to the manuscripts, also based on 'tradition'). Or perhaps that it was compiled by the Rastafarians. Just wondering, as I am completely ignorant.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 27, 2008)

the ethiopian orthodox church is africa's equivalent of the RCC. All the relics, pageantry, holy days etc. they are not to be taken seriously when it comes to claims of the Ark of the Covenant etc.


----------

